# Recovery- it is possible!



## adm07 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello! Just wanted to share a quick message on what helped me recover. I first got DR (purely DR) five days after a bad trip on weed. Before I smoked, I had been going through a stressful few months of obsessional thoughts and the weed made me panicky, which triggered my panic attack and later my DR. I experienced DR from October 2014 to August 2015. Around June of 2015 it got a LOT better. In August was when I would have days that I would forget about DR.

I'm not going to go into details of my symptoms because I remember while reading recovery stories that it made me feel worse, but I'll share the things that helped me.

I'm lucky that I was able to find out I had DR the very next morning after I experienced it. It helped me feel a little bit better that I wasn't going crazy.

In the beginning I read a ton of recovery stories and watched a lot of youtube videos and that helped me calm my mind but you can't do that too often because if you do, you'll still have DP/DR in your mind.

As hard as it sounds, the best thing you can do is *get your mind off the weird sensations you feel*. Stay busy, d*on't believe that you will be like this forever*. *Keep calm and KNOW that it will get better.* Distract yourself with things you enjoy to do and take it day by day. I used to feel like the world looked two dimensional when I was outside but I found that wearing sunglasses helped my vision and overtime, I was not feeling the same weird sensations (even when I didn't wear sunglasses).

I also went to therapy to get to the root of my problem which was obsessional thoughts that created a ton of anxiety, and when combined with a bad trip, DR. *Therapy helped me sooo much and I strongly recommend it.* My therapist didn't even understand DR that much, but getting to the root of my anxiety cleared up my symptoms a ton. Make sure you choose a therapist that you

*As helpful as this board is, it can also be pretty discouraging, so don't stay here too long.* Remember that most people DO recover, and once they do, they have no reason to log back in. I can attest to that with my own recovery.

I didn't take any medication or anything, but if it works for you more power to you. I didn't exercise any more than usual either or take any extra supplements. *Just make sure to be gentle with yourself and don't stress yourself so much.* I had pretty intense symptoms and I am SO glad I stayed positive even when it felt impossible.

It is possible! You will overcome this and learn a lot about yourself. Just don't stress so much 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jml02 (Jan 19, 2015)

I agree ... Staying possitive is so important ... This group can be a challenge for that .. I have also recovered quite a few times (don't worry about a relapse ...mine occurs from my thyroid being out) but yes it is possible to beat... Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## adm07 (Oct 31, 2014)

Jml02 said:


> I agree ... Staying possitive is so important ... This group can be a challenge for that .. I have also recovered quite a few times (don't worry about a relapse ...mine occurs from my thyroid being out) but yes it is possible to beat... Thanks for the reminder!


Yes! You got it  Stay positive and try to keep your mind as busy as possible on other things. And when you're not busy, practice meditation and mindfulness.


----------



## MrBurton510 (Oct 27, 2015)

Jml02 said:


> I agree ... Staying possitive is so important ... This group can be a challenge for that .. I have also recovered quite a few times (don't worry about a relapse ...mine occurs from my thyroid being out) but yes it is possible to beat... Thanks for the reminder!


When you say thyroid being out, do you mean hyper/hypothyroidism?


----------



## Jml02 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hypo .. i have hashimotos


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

I sure hope so!


----------

